# 1826 Verge



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

This is the first Verge watch I have bought. It measures 56mm diameter x 25mm, the outer case is stamped for Birmingham 1826. I believe it was made by Thomas Spicer, Cooke Street, Coventry. Both cases are stamped with the same hallmarks so they are a matching pair. Inside the outer case are some papers, one with the sellers advert - C. Buckley, Brunswick House, Swan Street Warwick. The other is a verse which reads:

Should I ever be withstanding,

All the claims of freindship's call,

Memory on my understanding,

Firmly still produce them all.

Mem'ry will be urging duly,

Gratitude to play its part,

What is gratitude? It truly

Is the "Memory of the heart",

And my heart will ever tend,

To hail thee as my freind.




























The watch has been serviced and is running well - its got a very loud 'tick'








Rabbit


----------



## timelord (Oct 31, 2007)

What a beautiful watch. Very classic and classy design. Beautiful movement too. Amazing how much work was put into these old pocket watches. A real peach. I'm looking for my first verge watch at the moment and can only hope I find one of the same quality.

Enjoy.


----------

